# Spring Peepers and Walleyes



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey everyone, I heard the spring peepers tonight! That means walleyes. An oldtimer told years ago "time to get the walleyes when you hear the spring peepers! I think of him everyspring! 
John


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm been fishin think its still a little early. but its comeing


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Had to drive to 224 because of that!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Those peepers make good bass baits with a 2/0 hook through their back skin.
I never heard that about the walleyes though. Kind of like the dogwoods trees blooming and bass on the beds.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Tigger,
I heard some peepers last night as I walked the dog and thought the exact same thing! Kind of reminded me that I need to get new wading shoes for my waders.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That reminds me to check my waders and rock gear. Casting those body baits off the rocks! This one of my favorite things! 2 feet of water!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Hey John, what if you hear the peepers all the time? The military can do some funny things to you.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

or when then dogwoods are in bloom,the crappies hit with a boom(meaning they're in on spawn) and my grandfather and dad would always say,when the lilacs are in bloom,the walleyes hit with a boom.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I heard that you fish for bass when the oak leaves are the size of squirrel's ears.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I have never heard some of those before. I like em! 

A couple of nights ago I went night casting in one of my special night haunts. The peepers were really going. I casted till 2am. The walleyes were in tune also. It has to be one of my favorite things to do. I let all the fish go. I had already got what I wanted out it!  

I can hear the peepers through the open windon right now and I am thinking why am I not out casting! Oh thats right work tomorrow! LOL
Later
John


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

John you should have been out casting.Released 13 others.


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

Treefrog, WOW very nice walleye, they look like Lake Erie fish... can you share where ( what lake ) you got them at


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Big E said:


> Treefrog, WOW very nice walleye, they look like Lake Erie fish... can you share where ( what lake ) you got them at


Sent you a PM


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Treefrog! your the man! Thats a nice night of fishing. I know you love those night eyes. I thought about you and figured you out there tormenting those eyes!


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah,I have been hitting them every night.Staying home tonight,I think the miss's is getting a little tired of me crawling into bed at 3-4 in the morning.LOL.


----------



## Big E (Jan 6, 2006)

Treefrog, Thanks for the PM... again very nice fish


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Definitely nice fish. What are you throwing at them? Top waters? Jigs?


----------



## treefrog (Sep 15, 2005)

Floating raps,rogues and thundersticks along rip rap or wading out along points with gravel bottoms.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

great looking fish! Thanks for sharin.


----------

